# Ortel Communications- Anyone heard of this or used them?



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 4, 2011)

booboo.


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yup! i use ortel here in bhubaneswar they provide gud service.
Service is consistent but goes offline if there's power cut in your area - won't work even if your UPS is ON or you're on a lappy.

Actual speeds for 512kbps plan ( as from my experience) :

MIN. - 220-256 kbps
MAX. - 300-350 kbps
AVG. - 400 kbps


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 4, 2011)

can you post a download screenshot?


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 4, 2011)

*www.mybroadbandspeed.co.uk/results/113570931.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1465515077.png


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 4, 2011)

hmm. OK thanks.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 4, 2011)

It's ****. They have breakdowns every month and take too much time to fix.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 4, 2011)

@extremegamer can you me contact number of there representative in kolkata. My elder brother need to take broadband conection.he live in jhadhavpur area


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 4, 2011)

^^Rajarhat: CF – 127, Sector – 1, Salt Lake, Kolkata – 64. Ph.- 033-40046609, 033-40016891


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 4, 2011)

hey *EG*, I'm an user of Ortel Comm..I live in Bhubaneswar. I have an unlimited 512kbps for which I pay 900 bucks per month, which I think is way too expensive as BSNL 512kbps unlimited is only for 750 bucks and if any member in your family is a Central/State Govt. employee then you can get 20% discount!!

But I have some qualms about the connection. I use jdownloader to download. I have noticed that frequently the connection goes off & I've to start the download all over again except for those filehost which provide resume option(like Megaupload, Filesonic, wupload, RS).So my suggestion would be to get BSNL unlimited BB but if for some reasons you can't get BSNL then you might wanna try your luck with Ortel.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 5, 2011)

I already have an airtel 2m connection.

BSNL has no unlimited plan without FUP, nor does airtel.

The Kolkata office will call me today. Let's see how it turns out.

BTW Cable modem is more expensive than ADSL. 900 bucks is not unusual, but you should call them up to find out if there are cheaper plans.
They have 768k plan at 899. I think you should upgrade.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wats "FUP"?? I think BSNL plans are the same throughout the country. As there is an unlimited(no hidden costs/charges) 512kbps plan in my city it should be there in yours as well!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 6, 2011)

FUP is fair use policy.

They cut down speeds.

Those ortel people wre supposed to call, but they didn't.

I will call them today after coming back from school.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh!!so they reduce your speed after you have downloaded a certain amount, is that right??

BSNL does have those kinda plans..I think its called 500 or 550 something. But what I was talking about was unlimited(no "FUP" or anything like that)..purely unlimited!!
I still have the paper of those plans...512kbps for 750(+tax) bucks!!Even my friend has the same plan that he uses. I so wanted that plan but I had no official documents to give!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 6, 2011)

Correct 

512k is the minimum for broadband according to TRAI atm, so that plan has to be FUP free to qualify as a broadband plan.

For me 512k is a crawl. I need at least 1m to manage, as I am used to 2m.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 6, 2011)

Wasn't it 256k?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 6, 2011)

Updated this year by TRAI 

Update:

Called them up right now: Found out the unlimited plans in Kolkata-

Rs.560 256k
Rs.673 512k
Rs.1122 1m

Much cheaper than the Rs.750 for the 512k plan


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 9, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Updated this year by TRAI
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...



Whose plans are those?? Ortel's or BSNL's??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 9, 2011)

Ortel plans


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

Ortel  have some bad feedback from different users from Kolkata. See India broadband forum for more details.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 9, 2011)

I think i will do just that.

Thanks


----------

